# clutch pedal



## interval (Nov 26, 2013)

peugoe boxer motor home. Clutch pedal is not returning. Does the clutch work on a slave cylinder or cable? When sprayed with WA40 the pedal releases. Is this a new clutch or can something else be the trouble please help thanks


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like the pedal shaft or master cylinder is sticking and needs attention/ lubing.Lithium grease is better.
Clutch is hydraulic and master cylinder is behind pedal. Pedal is returned by clutch diaphragm releasing and small spring mechanism behind master cylinder .


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

To actually help you need to tell us what model / year you have.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

if it is the clutch or slave cylinder or cable and you will tell by looking for the arm and cable on the side of the gearbow, its highly unlikely that spraying the pedal will have any effect, its more likely to be the return spring or the pedal pivot, i see someone else has beaten me to it and posted good advice.


----------



## interval (Nov 26, 2013)

many thanks for your help Interval


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

sideways said:


> i see someone else has beaten me to it and posted good advice.


Advice is only good if relevant to the actual vehicle in question, from the 2 pieces of "advice" given so far, I believe neither contributor are actually informed as to specifics rather than general, or indeed exactly which equipment is being enquired about..


----------



## interval (Nov 26, 2013)

*clutch pedal sticking*

The make of motor home in Peugeot, a Auto sleeper Neuvo 2005. I am a lady owner and would appreciate clear instructions. So far so good. Many thanks


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

OK which engine size do you have.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont know wether its hydraulic or cable the poster before me specifically said its hydrualic and gave advice as to a likely cause. if your so clever you tell them what the problem is, my advice was its probably the return spring or the pedal pivot, is that feasable in your expert opinion?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If its 2005 its a Sevel JTD engine with hydraulic clutch .External slave cylinder andpedal mounted master cylinder.as far as I am aware all variants had same set up


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

When my clutch went in Spain a couple of months ago , it had previously stuck down a week before I assumed that had been the carpet catching, but the second time the master cylinder which is a feeble looking piece of kit had jammed in and held the clutch halfway and shredded the plates,
My veh is a 2007 fiat 2.3 I would think similar beast under the skin??
Expensive assumption by me over £1200 to rectify.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Ms Interval

Unfortunately I fear that until you pay some subscription, you may be about to run out of question time. 
When I had a quick search of the Forums, I found several answers to your question.
It would seem that there are many potential reasons for your clutch sticking, most obvious solution I saw was .... 'so I lubed the ball and pedal linkage with silicone spray and it's been fine since'. While at the other end there were some more serious reasons put forward including problems with the clutch plate and various other technical problems that floated over my head.
My personal advice would be to .....'so I lubed the ball and pedal linkage with silicone spray and it's been fine since'...... and if this solution does not work and no obvious big spring can be seen to be not pulling the pedal back where it should be. To have a word with either a friendly mechanic that you trust or visit your nearest Commercial Fiat agent for an opinion.
Best of luck and do consider joining MHF where at least you can create an interesting 'debate'.

Alan


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Bit touchy sideways!
Yes BrianJP did "assume" that the vehicle in question was a Sevel based 2.8 JTD, however the original post did not advise that and in your first reply you also were unsure whether cable or hydraulic, so at that point you had not decided that was the fact.
Then BrianJP makes another assumption that it is indeed a 2.8 which in reality is a possibility, but not a certainty, although the year at 2005 will confirm it to be hydraulic.

So in the light of the still incomplete information, suggestions can be made as to what is the cause (and cure) of the problem.
If the master cylinder is the cause the best advice would be to replace it rather than try to lubricate it (maybe a very short term fix though)
If the pedal pivot is sticky then it would be best to investigate why properly rather than just squirt some fix all on it, the pedal is made from plastic and it is not unknown for them to split or break.

In my opinion it is best to gather the facts before making suggestions that may or may not be relevant. 
As to whether your suggestions are feasible or not, in my opinion, expert or otherwise yes, likely but far from complete.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I didn't assume and didnt say it was a 2.8 just it was jtd engine although if its a Nuevo its probably a 2.3. I also said from the start it would be hydraulic.
Anyway I thought the OP asked for suggestions not a definitive answer.
As they said the problem was alleviated temporarily with WD40 I suggested that proper lubrication might help
Internet search will show that similar problems are not uncommon with various vehicles in particular those using plastic components in the pedal box construction.Also the master cylinder which is largely plastic is a cause of many problems. Often lubrication can provide a long term cure.
I do actually have some knowledge of problems in this area as I have had a clutch operating noise problem that has so far deffied everyone who has tried to localise it despite changing various components.


----------

